# I guess this qualifies...



## hobbes28 (Jul 6, 2005)

So I guess ya'll already know in here that I'm a wierd one with my attempts at Alternative techniques but I guess this one qualifies to go into this forum.

I took a magnifying glass inside and adjusted it to where the image of the outside through the window was reflected onto the door. I then took my camera and took a macro shot of the projected image. I opened it in PS and adjusted the levels, flipped it right side up and resized it. There we have it. I took a few more like this but haven't gotten around to editing them yet. 

Do any more of my Alt folks do the same types of things...like things that people would look at you very strangely if they saw? :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2005)

> Do any more of my Alt folks do the same types of things...like things that people would look at you very strangely if they saw? :mrgreen:


 Dude, sometimes I don't even like describing some of the stuff I do to YOU guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know we're kindred spirits in here! So, yeah....I know what you mean.  

About the image....I think it looks awesome!! I like how your brain works. :thumbup: If I'd had to guess I would have said you shot through sheer fabric or gauze, but I like what you described so much better. 

I want to see more!!! Can we, Dad? Can we? :sillysmi:


----------

